# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Randy Oliver - Scientific Beekeeping

## Jon

Randy Oliver - Scientific beekeeping

No brown rice here but plenty of beekeeping facts about disease management and other stuff.
Nothing wrong with brown rice, but the educated man consumes his carbohydrate via a choice potato.

----------


## Stromnessbees

That's ok, Jon, you obviously like Randy Oliver's site. Now let's have a closer look:

This is the so called Harvard study: 
*http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/faculty/...e-disorder.pdf* 


My next post shows what Randy Oliver has to say about it.

Let's have a decent discussion about his comments, without derailing, moving bits about or ridicule.

Doris, please stop trying to divert threads into a pesticide debate.  The Randy Oliver site, as Jon posted all those months ago, is packed with useful information from a well-respected beekeeper.  If you want to discuss the Harvard paper, again, do it in the Beekeeping and the Environment area.  Your behaviour on here is getting really tiresome.

----------


## Stromnessbees

> Let's have a decent discussion about his comments,* without derailing, moving bits about* or ridicule.
> 
> Doris, please stop trying to divert threads into a pesticide debate.  The Randy Oliver site, as Jon posted all those months ago, is packed with useful information from a well-respected beekeeper.  If you want to discuss the Harvard paper, again, do it in the Beekeeping and the Environment area.  Your behaviour on here is getting really tiresome.


It's obvioulsy not possible to have this discussion where it belongs. 
Gavin, if you have to move my posts, can you please add the link to the new location?

I'm wondering if we should rename this forum the* 'Hide & Seek Forum'?*

----------


## Neils

This is a (sub) forum for links to websites that people find useful. The environment thread is for arguing about pesticides.  The discussion is where it belongs, if you want to critique the site as a whole in this thread that's fine, but this is NOT the thread to argue about a specific article/page on that site. The other thread is clearly titled as to its subject matter.

Sub forums containing new posts are clearly visible on the main forum page and, as mentioned several times already, can easily be found by clicking on the New Posts button. They are also tagged so can be found by searching using tags or keywords that you are interested in.

----------

